# Delacroix 5/23



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Heading to Delacroix tomorrow to hopefully take advantage of some good weather. Anyone else going to be around there? Went last weekend to let the ole lady catch some reds but we had to do it all on spin with the 15-20 mph winds all day.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Look up Captain Tristan Daire, he usually knows what's going on in that part of the state. 

I haven't fished Delacroix in a year, but this is usually when the inside redfishing kicks ass. I might be out there saturday or sunday.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the weather was pretty nice thursday morning, calm and sunny. We spotted a good bit of 20-26" redfish at our first stop but unfortunately they were pretty laid back and just were not interested in whatever we tossed at them. We picked up and moved and found some smaller hungry fish and turned it into a nice day on the water. Few pics below. Ended up meeting another member who just moved to town, hookedontail. Looking forward to fishing with you man!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Fun place to fish for sure! We fished the other side of the River from you, and the fish were acting a bit off too. Folks who say Louisiana fish are stupid, just haven't fished here long enough! Either that or I'm just too good at finding the smart ones


----------



## dan_pereira (Apr 15, 2013)

Tidewater: I know you sold your SUV, did you pick up another boat? If so what did you get?


----------

